# OAA Crossbow 3D speed



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

*Great to hear.*

Good news...thanks Stan:thumbs_up


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Good work Stan! Logic and sensibility came through! Thanks mate!


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

It really is true that the squeaky wheel gets the grease!!

This would not have been possible if you had not pushed the issue so much Stan. 
A big thanks to you, and others that helped out with it. I am sure there are alot of people that would have been leaving our great sport if it had not been changed. 

Again, great job!!

Rob


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I know that some people did NOT want the speed limit changed, for various reasons. 

All I did was put forward some fair reasons for raising the speed, based on the non-adjustability of crossbows and crossbow arrows compared to compounds, and I tried to refute a few misconceptions regarding the safety and power of crossbows.

Adam allowed the item to be revisited, and the Board made the decision - send your thanks to them.

Now, let's hope this wasn't a waste of time and energy, and that we get some more crossbow shooters out there for the 3Ds!!! :wink:


----------

